# Pieniądze na pierdoły



## Hotmale

Hello everyone,

do you have any idea how to translate into English "pieniądze na pierdoły"? I was thinking about "money for trivia" but I don't think it's the right word.

Thank you


----------



## dreamlike

If I were to say it in Enghlish, I would be most likely to say "Money for petty expenses".


----------



## LilianaB

Pocket money, spare money.


----------



## dreamlike

Both Pocket money and spare money imply nothing about how the money will be spent.


----------



## Hotmale

Hi, Dreamlike. I'm not sure about "petty", maybe becase it suggests something which is small and therefore unimportant.
Thank you, anyway, for your suggestion


----------



## Hotmale

Pocket money may be spent wisely, Liliana


----------



## LilianaB

Money to burn, money to spend on trash.


----------



## Hotmale

Money to burn! Thank you


----------



## dreamlike

I advise against using first of Liliana's suggestions.". "*Money to burn"* implies that one has so much money that he or she doesn't have to spend them in a reasonable way. In other words, such a person can spend as much money (on all sort of things, be they "pierdoły" or not) as he or she wish to - without being concerned about the balance of the account. And this is not necessarily the case with "pieniądze na pierdoły". 

*"Money to spend on trash" *is far closer to the intended meaning. I don't know if it's in common use, but it's a way better than "money to burn". 



			
				Hotmale said:
			
		

> maybe becase it suggests something which is small and therefore unimportant.




Doesn't "pierdoły" qualify as such?


----------



## Hotmale

_Doesn't "pierdoły" qualify as such?_
Well, can buying a small and unexpensive product eg. a pen, a bottle of water or a chewing gum be always qualified as "pierdoły"?
Petty means small, small doesn't mean useless


----------



## majlo

Hehe, who would've thought that the definition of _pierdoły _​can be so vague.


----------



## dreamlike

Hotmale said:


> _Doesn't "pierdoły" qualify as such?_
> Well, can buying a small and unexpensive product eg. a pen, a bottle of water or a chewing gum be always qualified as "pierdoły"?
> Petty means small, small doesn't mean useless



That's a textbook example of "Pierdoły" to me. The definition of "pierdoły" might differ from person to person, but to me these are basically cheap things that can range from a bottle of water to some inexpensive souvenir. "Petty expenses" is the closest translation I can think of and I'd recommend it were it not for the fact that it's more formal than "pierdoły"


----------



## LilianaB

Petty expenses, and petty cash, in a business sense, are not related to "pierdoły". To spend money on petty things, might be OK.


----------



## dreamlike

Yes, Liliana, I'm inclined to agree with you. Mind you, the OP didn't provide us with any context - it might prove difficult to choose the best English translation.

*1. Politycy wydają pieniądze na pierdoły, zamiast przeznaczyć je na poważne inwestycje.* "petty expenses" doesn't work here
*2. Przydałyby mi się jeszcze jakieś pieniądze na pierdoły, typu woda, jakiś batonik. *in such a context, I would have no problems with "petty expenses".


----------



## LilianaB

Petty cash in an office context is money to pay for transportation: quarters to use on a bus for single rides, money for postage, etc. It is usually kept in a small box as cash, at least in the US.


----------



## Tulán

Why don´t you translate it according to a specific situation.


----------



## Hotmale

Liliana, I'm with you on it!


----------



## Hotmale

dreamlike said:


> That's a textbook example of "Pierdoły" to me. The definition of "pierdoły" might differ from person to person, but to me these are basically cheap things that can range from a bottle of water to some inexpensive souvenir. "Petty expenses" is the closest translation I can think of and I'd recommend it were it not for the fact that it's more formal than "pierdoły"



Pierdoły to me are all useless things, often of low quality. A bottle of water isn't a pierdoła, although it's cheap. Cheap doesn't mean useless or disposable.


----------



## dreamlike

Would you care to provide some arguments, Hotmales? It's entirely up to you what expression you choose, but there's nothing wrong with "petty expenses" (it can be the wrong choice in some contexts, but since you didn't provide one...).


----------



## dreamlike

Hotmale said:
			
		

> Pierdoły to me are all useless things, often of low quality. A bottle of water isn't a pierdoła, although it's cheap. Cheap doesn't mean useless or disposable.



Then it all boils down to the definition of "pierdoły" - which can take on different meanings in different contexts. Suppose you're young and you're parents give you money to spend on the school trip - I can easily imagine the parents say "Trzymaj jeszcze jakieś pieniądze (drobne) na pierdoły".

"Pierdoły" don't have to be useless, they are simply of lesser importance (well, a bottle of water is not the best example)


----------



## Hotmale

As you said, "petty" may differ from person to person. Try telling someone on a desert that a bottle of water is pierdoła 
I've already said what my definition of "pierdoły" is. Thank you for yours.


----------



## dreamlike

Good. Please make it a point to provide some context next time, so as to avoid any misunderstanding.


----------



## Hotmale

dreamlike said:


> Then it all boils down to the definition of "pierdoły" - which can take on different meanings in different contexts. Suppose you're young and you're parents give you money to spend on the school trip - I can easily imagine the parents say "Trzymaj jeszcze jakieś pieniądze (drobne) na pierdoły".




I would never say anything like that. The general meaning of "pierdoły" is not neutral but rather depreciative. I would certainly never encourage a child to buy pierdoły.

I'd sooner say: "Nie kupuj więcej pierdół, szkoda pieniędzy."

Thanks for your suggestion in your last post. I'll keep it in mind


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> Would you care to provide some arguments, Hotmales? It's entirely up to you what expression you choose, but there's nothing wrong with "petty expenses" (it can be the wrong choice in some contexts, but since you didn't provide one...).



“Pierdoły”, in this context at least, makes me thinking first of all about ‘unnecessary things’, things you can make without. ‘Petty expenses’ don’t fit this meaning, but ‘trash’ does.


----------



## dreamlike

Ben Jamin said:
			
		

> “Pierdoły”, in this context at least,



 What context do you have in mind? The OP didn't provide one. Unless you mean "Nie kupuj więcej pierdół, szkoda pieniędzy.", then it's self-evident and I agree.


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> What context do you have in mind? The OP didn't provide one. Unless you mean "Nie kupuj więcej pierdół, szkoda pieniędzy.", then it's self-evident and I agree.



The context is quite well defined: “Pieniądze na pierdoły”. Pierdoły is a condescending expression, and coupled with “Pieniądze” it makes a lot of sense to translate “money on trash”, or “money for trash”.  Could you think about another context where this meaning should not fit the expression?

A second thought: “pierdoły” is very subjective. A stupid and uneducated parent could mean “books on astrophysics” are trash.


----------



## dreamlike

Hmmm, how can you possibly talk about a context if the OP's query concerned the expression "Pieniądze na pierdoły", with no context provided. Contexts are not strictly linked to expressions, and "Pieniądzy na pierdoły" is no exception. To me, "pierdoły" can take on different meanings, and I made a point about this on previous page. 


			
				dreamlike said:
			
		

> Suppose you're young and you're parents give you money to spend on the school trip. I can easily imagine the parents say "Trzymaj jeszcze jakieś pieniądze (drobne) na pierdoły".
> 
> "Pierdoły" don't have to be useless, they are simply of lesser importance (well, a bottle of water is not the best example)



That said, "money on trash" appears to be the best (and the only) choice in most instances.


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> Suppose you're young and you're parents give you money to spend on the school trip. I can easily imagine the parents say "Trzymaj jeszcze jakieś pieniądze (drobne) na pierdoły".



A parent should himself/herself be a teenager to speak to an own child like that. None of my friends or acquaintances would use such an expression.


----------



## dreamlike

Ben Jamin said:


> A parent should himself/herself be a teenager to speak to an own child like that. None of my friends or acquaintances would use such an expression.



Do you allow for the possibility that there _are_ some parents who would actually say that? Perhaps those who don't attach much importance to the way the speak, or simply don't use refined language in a regular conversation.


----------



## Hotmale

Ben Jamin said:


> A parent should himself/herself be a teenager to speak to an own child like that. None of my friends or acquaintances would use such an expression.



I share you opinion, Ben Jamin. I would never say it myself. 
Cheers


----------



## kknd

Ben Jamin said:


> A parent should himself/herself be a teenager to speak to an own child like that. None of my friends or acquaintances would use such an expression.





Hotmale said:


> I share you opinion, Ben Jamin. I would never say it myself.


excuses but i dare to observe that those phrases proof nothing: even if i also haven't heard using such words towards children i can easily imagine one. we shouldn't reject such cases because nobody of us ever encountered it. <— is last sentence correct?


----------



## dreamlike

Hotmale said:


> I share you opinion, Ben Jamin. I would never say it myself.
> Cheers



You should allow for the possibility that there might be some people who would say that, even if you can't conceive of doing that yourself. Sounds reasonable, doesn't it?


----------



## Hotmale

The thing, Dreamlike, is that your sentence sounds wrong not only to my ear. If it is OK for you, fine


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> You should allow for the possibility that there might be some people who would say that, even if you can't conceive of doing that yourself. Sounds reasonable, doesn't it?


Teoretycznie moźna by też rozpatrywać, że jakiś rodzic mógłby powiedzieć: “Masz tu pieniądze na pierdoły, kurwa!”, ale po co.?


----------



## dreamlike

Hotmale said:


> The thing, Dreamlike, is that your sentence sounds wrong not only to my ear. If it is OK for you, fine


 You can't possibly think that the two of you form the total of Polish speakers and something should be dismissed as "wrong" just because you wouldn't use it yourself, or can you? 



			
				Ben Jamin said:
			
		

> Teoretycznie moźna by też rozpatrywać, że jakiś rodzic mógłby powiedzieć: “Masz tu pieniądze na pierdoły, kurwa!”, ale po co.?



 To nie był przywołany przeze mnie kontekst. Mówiłem o rodzicu, który wręczając swojemu dziecku kieszonkowe na wycieczką szkolną, daje mu drobne na "pierdoły", czyli drobne wydatki. Widzę, że lubuje się Pan w wulgaryzmach - niestety, znaleźliby się pewnie jacyś "rodzice", którzy używają wspomnianego słowa w rozmowie z dzieckiem. Nie wiem co chciał Pan tą wulgaryzacją dyskusji osiągnąć, ale to już nie moja sprawa


----------



## Hotmale

You want to use such a sentence, than go ahead. Don't be surprised if someone raises their eyebrows


----------



## dreamlike

I don't need to use such a sentence, but no one would bat an eyelid if I did, because there's nothing special about it. It might be a non-standard use, but it would be readily understandable to any Polish native speaker.


----------



## Hotmale

You're right. "Trzymaj jeszcze jakieś pieniądze na pierdoły" is nowhere near a standard sentence. 
"no one would bat an eyelid if I did" - well, I would


----------



## dreamlike

Don't distort the facts. My sentence read:* "Trzymaj jeszcze jakieś drobne na pierdoły"*. If this sounds odd to you, fine, but don't expect everyone to share your take on this.


----------



## Hotmale

dreamlike said:


> Don't distort the facts.


 
Człowieku, wyluzuj


----------



## dreamlike

Człowieku, nie jestem spięty


----------



## marco_2

Panowie (a może i panie), ja osobiście również nigdy nie użyłbym słowa "pierdoły" w takim czy nawet innym kontekście, czytałem jednak, że w Poznaniu i okolicach jeszcze przed II wojną światową nawet dobrze wychowani ludzie używali dość powszechnie tego słowa (a także czasownika "pierdolić", który znaczył tam "dużo gadać" i nie miał żadnych wulgarnych podtekstów, co szokowało przybyszów z innych regionów Polski), myślę więc, że chodzi tu o różnice regionalne - doszło tam do zatarcia wulgarności tego słowa.


----------



## majlo

Według mnie tu nie ma o czym dyskutować. To, że ludzie używają takich słów, również do swoich dzieci, jest "oczywistą oczywistością". 

Wiadomo, że zawsze znajdzie się ktoś, kto wie najlepiej, co i jak ludzie mówią, ale to, co tacy ludzie wypisują, świadczy tylko i wyłącznie o nich i ich ograniczonych horyzontach.


----------



## Hotmale

Problem języka używanego przez "ludzi o ograniczonych horyzontach" jest jak najbardziej poważnym problemem nie tylko stylistycznym lecz również językoznawczym. Świadczy o tym np. wyśmienite opanowanie pospolitego języka już przez wielkich mistrzów antycznej literatury greckiej i rzymskiej (w szczególności przez komediopisarzy) a dziś mnogość rozpraw lingwistycznych i słowników poświęconych np. różnorakim slangom czy żargonom.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Problem z użycie słowa “pierdoły”  w zdaniu „masz tu pieniądze na pierdoły”) to nie względna wulgarność tego słowa, lecz jego pogardliwa konotacja. Podtrzymuję nadal twierdzenie, że rodzic dający dziecku pieniądze i jednocześnie wyrażający się pogardliwie o tym na co dziecko jego zdaniem może wydać te pieniądze, jest nietypowym przypadkiem, co oczywiście nie oznacza, że ktoś tam nie mógłby tak powiedzieć. Ludzie mówią różne dziwne rzeczy.


----------



## dreamlike

Sęk w tym, że wzmiankowane zdanie sam Pan sobie wymyślił, żeby dowieść swojej racji, bo ja mówiłem o zdaniu *"Trzymaj jeszcze jakieś drobne na pierdoły"*, gdzie pierdoły oznaczają bliżej nieokreślone drobne wydatki. Nie widzę nic nadzwyczajnego w tak sformułowanej myśli.


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> Sęk w tym, że wzmiankowane zdanie sam Pan sobie wymyślił, żeby dowieść swojej racji, bo ja mówiłem o zdaniu *"Trzymaj jeszcze jakieś drobne na pierdoły"*, gdzie pierdoły oznaczają bliżej nieokreślone drobne wydatki. Nie widzę nic nadzwyczajnego w tak sformułowanej myśli.



Twoje zdanie ma dokładnie ten sam wydźwięk, tak więc ta drobna różnica niczego nie zmienia. Zauważę równieź, że takie zdanie brzmi jak wzięte z dialogu nastolatków między sobą. Jak natomiast nastolatki mogą mieć wystarczająco duże dzieci, żeby im dawać pieniądze?


----------



## dreamlike

Moje zdanie ma zgoła inny wydźwięk, i nie nazwałbym tego drobną różnicą. Nie wiem po co snuje Pan jakieś absurdalne domysły, ale to zdanie wcale nie brzmi jak "wzięte z dialogu nastolatków między sobą". Może lata spędzone na obczyźnie robią swoje, i instynkt językowy już nie ten. Nikt z moich znajomych, niezależnie od ich wieku, nie widzi nic nadzwyczajnego w tak sformułowanym zdaniu. Nie jestem też jednym z tych ludzi, którzy chcieliby pisać traktaty naukowe o tym, co brzmi naturalnie, a co nie, więc może zakończmy tę jałową dyskusję.


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> Moje zdanie ma zgoła inny wydźwięk, i nie nazwałbym tego drobną różnicą. Nie wiem po co snuje Pan jakieś absurdalne domysły, ale to zdanie wcale nie brzmi jak "wzięte z dialogu nastolatków między sobą". Może lata spędzone na obczyźnie robią swoje, i instynkt językowy już nie ten. Nikt z moich znajomych, niezależnie od ich wieku, nie widzi nic nadzwyczajnego w tak sformułowanym zdaniu. Nie jestem też jednym z tych ludzi, którzy chcieliby pisać traktaty naukowe o tym, co brzmi naturalnie, a co nie, więc może zakończmy tę jałową dyskusję.



Bywam w Polsce kilkanaście razy do roku, i rozmawiam prywatnie z wieloma osobami z różnych środowisk i w różnym wieku. W standardowym polskim języku potocznym „pierdoły” są słowem pogardliwym, oznaczającym mniej więcej tyle co „głupoty” „rzeczy nic nie warte”.  Jeż w twoim socjolekcie oznacza ono coś  innego, to nie zmienia to istoty rzeczy. 
A tak nawiasem mówiąc to radziłbym nie używać słowa absurdalny określając wypowiedzi innych uczestników w dyskusjach na forum.


----------



## kknd

Ben Jamin said:


> Bywam w Polsce kilkanaście razy do roku, i rozmawiam prywatnie z wieloma osobami z różnych środowisk i w różnym wieku. W standardowym polskim języku potocznym „pierdoły” są słowem pogardliwym, oznaczającym mniej więcej tyle co „głupoty” „rzeczy nic nie warte”.


pozwolę sobie tylko zauważyć, że powyższa intuicja dotycząca wyrazu „pierdoły” wydaje mi się wyborna. nie mniej jestem w stanie przyjąć do wiadomości, że niektórzy dają innym pieniądze na to, by ci ostatni wydali je w sposób pozbawiony sensu wg tych pierwszych – wspomniane zakupy można istotnie nazwać „głupotami”, „rzeczami nic nie wartymi”, czy też „pierdołami”: wszystkie wydają mi się w tym kontekście mało neutralne (w opozycji np. do „przyjemności”).


----------



## dreamlike

Ben Jamin said:


> Bywam w Polsce kilkanaście razy do roku, i rozmawiam prywatnie z wieloma osobami z różnych środowisk i w różnym wieku. W standardowym polskim języku potocznym „pierdoły” są słowem pogardliwym, oznaczającym mniej więcej tyle co „głupoty” „rzeczy nic nie warte”.  Jeż w twoim socjolekcie oznacza ono coś  innego, to nie zmienia to istoty rzeczy.
> A tak nawiasem mówiąc to radziłbym nie używać słowa absurdalny określając wypowiedzi innych uczestników w dyskusjach na forum.



Skąd pomysł, że w moim "socjolekcie" słowo te oznacza coś innego? Jedna z definicji głosi "rzeczy mało znaczące", i to właśnie rodzic wymyślony na potrzeby tego tematu ma na myśli wypowiadając zdanie "Trzymaj jeszcze drobne na jakieś pierdoły". To, co brzmi dla nas naturalnie, i co sami byśmy powiedzieli, to kwestia osobnicza, więc nie rozumiem tej apodyktyczności, z którą próbuje mi się dowieść, że zdanie to nie ma sensu, i nikt by tak nie powiedział. Co do nawiasowej uwagi, ja z kolei, radziłbym zacząć od siebie.


----------



## Oletta

Można spróbować przetłumaczyć jako:* to spend money on trifles* (przykład z języka żywego: http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070729171437AAYX1uj), co tłumaczylibyśmy jako 'udać pieniądze na błahostki" więc pierdoły zawierają się w tym znaczeniu.


----------



## majlo

Jak osoba, która bywa w Polsce kilkanaście razy do roku, śmie w ogóle podważać wypowiedzi osób, które w Polsce mieszkają stale i z językiem polskim praktycznie się nie rozstają? Faktycznie, chyba trzeba będzie zacząć od siebie, BenJaminie!


----------

